# Mouse wheel scrolling is stuttering



## Thrackan (Jul 7, 2011)

Since a couple of days (possibly since the Windows 7 install) my gf's Roccat Pyra (wired) scrolls really weird.
On any scrolling speed, it seems to stutter: sometimes not scrolling at all, sometimes really slow, sometimes normal speed. All of these can happen in one long scrolling motion.

Tried installing the latest Roccat drivers, but that doesn't seem to install actual drivers for the mouse, since it still shows up as a standard HID device.


----------



## Maban (Jul 7, 2011)

Perhaps it's time to take it apart and clean it?


----------



## Thrackan (Jul 7, 2011)

It's only a couple months old and looks clean from the outside...

Currently trying the following:


> Disable 'smooth scroll.'
> Doing this in Vista is similar to how it was in XP:
> Open System Properties (<windows key> + <pause/break>; or, right-click Computer > properties.)  Click 'advanced system settings' on the left.|
> In the Advanced tab, click on Settings, under Performance.  In the Visual Effects tab (in the box that opens), uncheck 'Smooth-scroll list boxes' (near the bottom), and OK your way out.


----------



## 7.62 (Jul 8, 2011)

Or just get the intel chipset drivers.

Windows update to update USB driver.


----------



## twilyth (Jul 8, 2011)

It could be the sensor that is giving out.  I had a similar problem with a X8 sidewinder.  The cursor would move as expected and then for no reason, just stop.  Then a couple seconds later, it would work again for 10 or 15 seconds and then stop again.  I've never seen that happen before with a mouse so I don't really know, but since I didn't change anything and the mouse was (or should have been) fully charged, I figured it had to be a hardware problem.  No problems with any of the other functions, just like in your case.  Something to keep in mind at least.  If you have the time, I'd call their tech support and see if you can get an RMA for it.  Good luck.


----------



## AppleB (Jul 11, 2011)

I would contact them and ask them if this is a known problem - if they cant help you, ask them to send you a new one


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 11, 2011)

Have you tried the mouse on a different computer?  It might be CPU/GPU load on the computer.  Even Microsoft's default GPU driver can cause major stutter when scrolling with a wheel, regardless of mouse.


----------



## jsfitz54 (Jul 11, 2011)

As it is a wired mouse, it very well could be a broken wire in the sheath.  Try manipulating the wire near the mouse and work towards the connector.  Most of the time it is near the mouse because that is where the cable is flexed most often. You would need a multimeter to do a continuity test on each of the 4 wires.  This means opening up the mouse which may void warranty.

I had a new microsft usb optical mouse that gave out in short order due to a bad cable. I had to cut and splice the bad section out.  It is now much shorter and used for a backup.

Also, dust bunnies can get lodged in the optical sensor, a Q-tip works wonders.


----------

